# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Hỏi chỗ mua nhôm tấm 3 ly ở Hà Nội

## Hainm

Chào các bác

Nhờ các bác chỉ giúp chỗ mua nhôm tấm 3ly ở HN, để em về làm mặt máy.
Em đi mấy cửa hàng nhôm kính thì chỉ toàn nhôm hộp với cả nhôm thanh.

Xin cảm ơn các bác!

----------


## huyquynhbk

chợ trời  hoặc đê la thành bác nhé

----------


## vanvulinh01

chợ trời có rất nhiều nha bác

----------


## congmanhtb

Ra 260 đê la thành cửa hàng Thành Công

----------


## linhdt1121

> Chào các bác
> 
> Nhờ các bác chỉ giúp chỗ mua nhôm tấm 3ly ở HN, để em về làm mặt máy.
> Em đi mấy cửa hàng nhôm kính thì chỉ toàn nhôm hộp với cả nhôm thanh.
> 
> Xin cảm ơn các bác!


bác mua nhiều ko, ới em lấy cho 105k/kg, muốn cắt bao nhiêu thì cắt. em ở HN.

----------


## tuananhle

> Chào các bác
> 
> Nhờ các bác chỉ giúp chỗ mua nhôm tấm 3ly ở HN, để em về làm mặt máy.
> Em đi mấy cửa hàng nhôm kính thì chỉ toàn nhôm hộp với cả nhôm thanh.
> 
> Xin cảm ơn các bác!


Nhà em chuyên nhôm đồng ở 162 Đê La Thành, bác cần mua nhôm tấm, cây đặc, ống có hết các mã từ 5052, 6061, 7075. Cần thì liên hệ em Tuấn Anh 0986.8888.51 nhé

----------

